# 2004 aapc



## Christusregnat (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello All,

I have a good friend who is sympathetic to the Federal Vision, who has asserted something was said at the 2004 AAPC by Morton Smith.

It was claimed that Steve Wilkins attempted to make a "confessional" point, and that Mort Smith said something along the lines that "The Confession says what _*we*_ say it says." My friend interprets this to mean that the confession is putty in our hands to make it say as we see fit.

In other words, Mort Smith is not really a subscriptionist, but wants to make the Confession say what he chooses.

Now, I retorted that it is likely that he was merely asserting that his position is the confession's position, and not that he was making the Confession after his own image.

Has anyone listened to these lectures from the 2004 AAPC? Does anyone know the context or the content of Dr. Smith's remarks?

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## nicnap (Nov 17, 2008)

I do not know the context of those comments, but it does not sound like Dr. Smith at all...and I have been sitting under his teaching of the standards for a semester now. 

Having said that, it may very well be possible that they have taken him out of context, or misquoted him.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't know anything about this instance, and not a great deal about the substance of this.

However, I am generally aware Mr Smith is still active, very gracious and perhaps he could be contacted to see what he said.


----------



## Christusregnat (Nov 17, 2008)

nicnap said:


> I do not know the context of those comments, but it does not sound like Dr. Smith at all...and I have been sitting under his teaching of the standards for a semester now.
> 
> Having said that, it may very well be possible that they have taken him out of context, or misquoted him.



Nicholas,

Would you do me the favor of asking Dr. Smith about this directly? Or, would you be so kind as to obtain and PM me his email address?

Godspeed,


----------

